# Oh dear, has the site just got super spammed!



## Sore Thumb (9 Oct 2012)

I don't need to tell you I think you can see for yourself.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2012)

Yeah, trying to work my way through banning them all. It's time-consuming!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2012)

Sean I know I said I had pictures of a highly dubious nature & that I asked if I could post them on here. These are not them, Its not me who did this.


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2012)

What is the point of spamming like that? Is anyone other than the people having to clear up the mess actually going to look at more than one piece of spam? 

Looks as though the mods will be busy for a while!! (Too busy to notice any home grown misbehaving)


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2012)

I've deleted about 1,000 already and have barely made a dent in the number!


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2012)

Just how many posts are there?


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2012)

I should think well over 10,000... Sigh.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Oct 2012)

Looks to me more like an attempted denial of service attack. Stupid b*****s!


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2012)

And I presume you have to delete every single one individually?


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2012)

I can do 'em in batches of 20.

There's probably a more effective way of doing it but I haven't found it yet!


----------



## srw (9 Oct 2012)

Give Shaun a ring and get him to delete every post between 2am and 2:30am, and every account created between those times.

For a super-admin with raw access to the underlying database it should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2012)

Shaun knows about it.

As far as I'm aware, I and the other Mod have now deleted all the offending posts.


----------



## Oldspice (9 Oct 2012)

He said he did it because he was bored. Then said he will turn the spammer off because he had to write and essay.


----------



## srw (9 Oct 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> Shaun knows about it.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, I and the other Mod have now deleted all the offending posts.


 The LeJoG board is still a wreck.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2012)

Oops, sorry, didn't check that one!

It's done now, hopefully that's it!


----------



## compo (9 Oct 2012)

Thanks and congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2012)

Well done Helen and Keith....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2012)

Thanks mods, just thanks.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Oct 2012)

Thank you Helen and Keith!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2012)

Yes, thanks a lot! 

I was checking in one last time at around 03:00 when it all kicked off and I could see the evil mess sweeping across the different forums. I realised what was going on, and it made me quite angry. Shaun and, well, _us lot_ have put a huge amount of effort into building CC up to what it is today, and then some moron(s) decide to come along and trash it - I wasn't impressed! 

I am sure that a lot of those people are very bright. If they do what they do for kicks or money, then they should try doing something positive to impress everybody and earn themselves a decent living.


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2012)

Thanks for all the hard work clearing up that mess!


----------



## Gary E (9 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I am sure that a lot of those people are very bright. If they do what they do for kicks or money, then they should try doing something positive to impress everybody and earn themselves a decent living.


 
Yeah they're bright in the same way that people who break into houses are brave


----------



## srw (9 Oct 2012)

Gary E said:


> Yeah they're bright in the same way that people who break into houses are brave


 No - they really are clever. Spotting vulnerabilities in systems is not easy, and people pay good money to be told where they might be at risk. It's called penetration testing. I hope the people who own xenforo know who the hacker is - they might learn something.


----------



## Gary E (9 Oct 2012)

I was being a bit sarcastic.
Clearly these people are very clever but I feel that any points earned for that are cancelled out when they turn their talents to such destructive pursuits, not so clever


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2012)

I think there is another around too

Wow - that is quick - the posts seemed to have disappeared already in the time taken to write this post - super quick mods!!!


----------



## Shaun (9 Oct 2012)

We aim to please.


----------



## Globalti (9 Oct 2012)

In't spamming the internet equivalent of tagging a tube train with spray paint?

I've never done graffitti because my Dad told me it was done by people who are frustrated.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2012)

Anyone get hit in their inbox?


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2012)

No - did you?


----------



## ttcycle (9 Oct 2012)

classic33 said:


> Anyone get hit in their inbox?


 
If anyone has had spam PM's please report of flag up with one of the mods- thanks guys!


----------



## musa (10 Oct 2012)

Super spammed again. Jimcarry28 is the name


----------

